# Powder Coated my LTZ wheels & new tires Pictures :)



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well finally had the time to do some small mods to the car, needed a change. Special thanks to another forum member for getting me back into a set of LTZ wheels. As some of you know I sold my OEM LTZ wheels a few years back when I needed some extra cash. Well that is no longer the case and I had been searching for a clean set. I found a set here and picked them up. They were super clean and all original so thank you bro! I then took them to powder and they were stripped and media blasted then done in what we call here in the bay area "Tiger-Wet Gloss Black" pulled them out of the oven yesterday ordered me up some sticky Dunlop DZ102's in the OEM size, picked up some Gorilla black/chrome acorn lugs and headed off to mount them up today. We used black weights also too hide them, new valve stems, re-installed the TPMS and calibrated it and glazed them with sauce. As for the center caps you may notice they are matte finish as I just plasti-dipped them for now until I send my spare set of center caps off to the airbrusher to handle some fine details. Also swapped out the OEM headlight bulbs for some Philips 4k anyway just wanted to share with you guys. Pictures don't do it justice, it looks much more aggressive in person. What do you guys think ? Honest critics are welcomed. Enjoy


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Wheels look great!!


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> Wheels look great!!


Thank you !


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

These look sooo sooo great. Like I want these. Very jealous.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Been loving the gloss black it looks so much more aggressive with the black wheels and stance its just enough for a daily driver


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

Looks great. I am glad you didn't just "Plasti-dip" them.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good I like it!


----------



## onthelo (Jun 26, 2012)

These wheels are for sale now please message me or email me if interested. [email protected]
Thank you everyone


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You should post some pictures off the vehicle and a price.


----------



## onthelo (Jun 26, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> You should post some pictures off the vehicle and a price.


The details and price are in the parts for sale section. I am going to clean them this weekend and then i will put each wheel pic for a more detailed look. Thank you for your advise, I appreciate it


----------

